

Recently re-written HSL/HSV wikipedia article: feedback welcome - jacobolus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSL_and_HSV

======
jacobolus
Hi guys,

Every once in a while, a color-related topic comes up on here, so I thought
maybe it would be a reasonable place to look for feedback. There are still a
few parts that can use fleshing out, but this is mostly complete I think. And
it’s a relatively in-depth and technical approach to the subject, so I figured
some of you might even learn something. :-)

Anyway, the main questions I have are: do the arithmetic/geometric
explanations make sense? Do the diagrams do a decent job showing how they work
for people not wanting to work through formulae? Does the article properly
convey that these models are relics of the 1970s that should really be
scrapped in favor of better ones?

Thanks.

~~~
blasdel
Thank you so much, I was working on a computer vision utility for testing
embedded medical devices over the summer, and used HSLA representations in a
bunch of places. The old Wikipedia article was the best resource for
explaining it to people, but it was still pretty crappy.

Your new one is a great improvement! I edited it to <!-- comment --> the TODOs
to help avoid the wikisharks.

Now if you could only do the same for the articles on Y'CbCr and chroma
subsampling :)

~~~
jacobolus
If there’s anything about its current organization, structure, diagrams, etc.
that could be improved, suggest away. Otherwise, thanks for the vote of
confidence!

*edit: Do you know what the most important papers are about the use of HSL/HSV in a computer vision context? I’ve tracked down a bunch, but haven’t really done a thorough search of the literature, to figure out which are seminal. (You’ll notice that the “use in image analysis” section is still a total stub.)

